# Aap updates recommendation on car seats



## sweetpea (Jan 30, 2007)

AAP UPDATES RECOMMENDATION ON CAR SEATS


I am happy that AAP finally updated their car seat recommendations. Toddlers should stay rear-facing till the age of 2!


----------

